# Pitching a short story?



## cinderblock (Sep 26, 2016)

Is there a consensus on pitching a short story?

Do you need to write a premise and a synopsis the way you do with a query letter? I ran a search but couldn't find any examples of short story pitches.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 26, 2016)

cinderblock said:


> Is there a consensus on pitching a short story?
> 
> Do you need to write a premise and a synopsis the way you do with a query letter? I ran a search but couldn't find any examples of short story pitches.



No. You submit the story in its entirety. Publishers want the whole thing before they consider it. Novels are the same. You don't query an agent or publisher about a book until it is complete. Non-fiction is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 26, 2016)

Do the research.  Where are you going to send it?  A magazine?  Read the mag, read their requirements, ect.  What type of stories to they publish?  What are they looking for?


----------



## cinderblock (Sep 26, 2016)

Most of the places I've researched don't ask for a pitch, per se. Some do, but that's all they say. Pitch... nothing more, no examples, etc.

I've concocted the following for my short story...

*That Time I Took Acid

Dear Editor,

Despite what the title of the story might suggest, no drugs were ingested in the making of the story, nor does it really have anything to do with drugs. Instead, the title is lifted from a remark within the story, which follows an aspiring comic who attends his very first Los Angeles open mic night. The sardonic voice of the subject warps through a narrative of wearisome events that lead to the climactic music video shoot of a mystical character by the name of Mix Spirit.*


----------

